# Ilegal



## Oscar (Feb 25, 2003)

Are Piranhas ilegal in some states of the USA

Because if they are illegal in Arizona I will be







Sad


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah go to storel ocator and look at the map.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Start cry'in kidd..







To tell ya the truth, most states that illegalized Piranhas are located in the lower parts of the country. These states have warmer climate then most which P's can adapt to. Thus, being compatible on living in streams and lakes which can wipe out resident fishes.

Yeah.. sukkz, doesnt it.









BTW: Welcome to the board!!!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

yup start crying, however you can *cough* get them anyway.


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

here's a list i posted on pfish

===============================================

Just thought some people may want to have this info!

this list is 2 years old, so if you know of any changes, just post!

Found here

State listings where Piranhas are legal or illegal (updated 3/17/00)

Alabama - Illegal 
Alaska - Legal 
Arizona - Illegal 
Arkansas - Illegal 
California - Illegal Many other fish/plants are illegal here 
Colorado - Legal 
Connecticut - May be Illegal 
Delaware - Legal 
Florida - Illegal Many other fish/plants are illegal here 
Georgia - Permit needed 
Hawaii - Illegal also F&W permit is needed for ALL fish transported 
Idaho - Legal 
Illinois - Legal 
Indiana - Legal 
Iowa - Legal 
Kansas - Legal 
Kentucky - Illegal 
Louisiana - Illegal 
Maine - Illegal 
Maryland - Legal 
Massachusetts - Illegal Many other fish/plants are illegal here 
Michigan - Legal 
Minnesota - Legal 
Mississippi - Illegal 
Missouri - Legal 
Montana - Legal 
Nebraska - Legal 
Nevada - Illegal 
New Hampshire - legal 
New Jersey - Legal 
New Mexico - Illegal 
New York - Illegal Legal only w/ permit from Fish & Wildlife 
North Carolina - Illegal 
North Dakota - Legal 
Ohio - Legal 
Oklahoma - Illegal 
Oregon - Legal 
Pennsylvania - Legal 
Rhode Island - Legal 
South Carolina - Illegal 
South Dakota - Legal 
Tennessee - Legal 
Texas - Illegal Many other fish/plants are illegal here 
Utah - Illegal 
Vermont - Legal 
Virginia - Permit required §29.1-542 
Washington - Illegal WAC 232-12-017 
Washington DC - Legal 
West Virginia - legal!! per Brett Preston WV F&W 
Wisconsin - Legal 
Wyoming - Legal


----------



## Oscar (Feb 25, 2003)

Ok who wants to sell me some i face the fact that i could get aressted


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Nice list, maps are easyer to ues i think hehe, i am lasy mofo!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Nethius said:


> California - Illegal Many other fish/plants are illegal Florida - Illegal here fish/plants are illegal here
> Massachusetts - Illegal Many other fish/plants are illegal
> Texas - Illegal Many other fish/plants are illegal here


PLANTS?!?!?







What predatory or aggressive plants are there to be afraid of?!?! Man, Sometimes it truly sukkz living in...









Hey Nethius.. much props on taking time to post each states. Cause I know I sure damn wouldn't have. hee heh


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Just move to Canada , hey the QUICK REPLY is back, alright


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Speaking of piranha being illegal, here in California where it is illegal, they had a piranha in a tank at the local pet store. The tank was labeled "Not for Sale" I just thought it was kind of funny!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Yeah.. I seen those before. Seen a 3" Rhom waaaaayyyyyy back in the corner at the LFS, and a picture of a breeding pair of RBs written as " Adult Pacus for Sale". They're either marked not for sale.. or asking a huge price for discouragment of sale.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I have seen baby reds and atleast 10" snakeheads at lfs here in cali. They snakehead tank was behind other empty tanks trying to hide it.


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> Just move to Canada










That's where I am!


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

Get some anyway, It is not hard. If you are worried about getting in troble you wont no one will no.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

JEARBEAR said:


> Get some anyway, It is not hard. If you are worried about getting in troble you wont no one will no.


 just dont go braging.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

GARGOYLE said:


> I have seen baby reds and atleast 10" snakeheads at lfs here in cali. They snakehead tank was behind other empty tanks trying to hide it.


 Damn California hippies. Check out the store locator for an easy map of illegal states. Other than Georgia, I have marked states needing a permit as illegal.


----------



## Oscar (Feb 25, 2003)

were could i get some can they be shipped


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Oscar said:


> were could i get some can they be shipped


ask around quitly, dont go posting around begging people to ship them to you


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Nethius said:
> 
> 
> > California - Illegal Many other fish/plants are illegal Florida - Illegal here fish/plants are illegal here
> ...


 The ganja plant.


----------

